# Neues Motherboard für DDR2 rams



## Teddywulf (3. Mai 2009)

Ich habe einen Intel Pentium 4 640, 3200 MHz Cpu und den würde ich auch gerne weiterhin nutzen. Sowie RADEON X600 Series  (256 MB) da ich aber nur 1 Gb Arbeitsspeicher DDR1 habe, denke ich darüber nach ein neues Motherboard zu holen wo ich dann DDR2 reintun kann am besten natürlich 4GB DDR2.

Nun meine Frage an euch: Ist das möglich das ich mein ganzes Zeug darin behalten kann auser eben des Board und die alten Rams?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Mai 2009)

Ist die Grafikkarte AGP oder PCIe?
Denn heutzutage noch Boards mit AGP-Slot zu finden koennte schon schwer genug werden. 

Auch weiss ich grad nicht ob der P4 ueberhaupt den fuer DD2 noetigen FSB unterstuetzt. Das koennte durchaus auch Probleme machen.


----------



## Teddywulf (3. Mai 2009)

Grafikprozessor Eigenschaften:
      Grafikkarte                                       Sapphire Radeon X600
      GPU Codename                                      RV370  (PCI Express 1.0 x16 1002 / 5B62, Rev 00)
      GPU Takt                                          324 MHz  (Original: [ TRIAL VERSION ] MHz)
      Speichertakt                                      256 MHz  (Original: 256 MHz)

ka was das genau bedeutet kenn mich da net de bohne aus!

das hat mir der everest bericht ausgespuckt.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Mai 2009)

Versuch am besten entweder DDR1 Speicher aufzutreiben, oder kauf dir einen neuen Rechner für 300-400€. Da kriegste den PC auch mit Dualcore und 4 GB DDR2 RAM. Für was setzt du das Ding denn ein?


----------

